# type of business



## ctwxlvr (Jul 26, 2007)

What type of business are you doing for selling pens?

Full time: This is all you do for income.

Part Time: You have another job but still are a business according to the IRS

Hobby: According to the Irs you are making an income(no profit) from your hobby.

None: You do not make an income from your pens and or do not sell any.

the last one is obvious.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 26, 2007)

I am at the hobby stage, but am still showing a profit($28) as of my quarterly report to the state.


----------



## mewell (Jul 26, 2007)

We need one more choice - Full Time but not the only source of income. We're retired and have our needs met by other income but pens provide "fun money" for travel, art, beer, etc., etc.

We also enjoy the interaction of all the different people you meet at shows - both the vendors we've gotten to know as well as the general public.


----------



## jrc (Jul 26, 2007)

Full time, I make around 1500 or more a year.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />We need one more choice - Full Time but not the only source of income. We're retired and have our needs met by other income but pens provide "fun money" for travel, art, beer, etc., etc.
> 
> We also enjoy the interaction of all the different people you meet at shows - both the vendors we've gotten to know as well as the general public.



This describes a LARGE portion of the craft fair exhibitors, although numbers are diminishing since shows have gone downhill (2000 on).


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />
> You have another job but still are a business according to the IRS



There is a reason why we're called IAP (International remember?). What is this IRS[?][)]

-Peter-[]


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 26, 2007)

Peter it is the tax men in the US


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />Peter it is the tax men in the US



Thanks Tracy, I 'know' who they are. I was just trying to impart a little global humour and remind all pollsters to think in terms of worldly context that extends beyond the USA. No disrespect intended to 'all'. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess if you call full time my main source of income then its part time as I am retired and do have other income[], but if you are not talking about income dervied from retirement plans and SS but what I'm working on than its full time.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah, like Roy said.


----------

